#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] 逃离

## 0阿努比斯0

一个小故事

一个囚犯被当做灵能实验的材料，但是在洗脑程序中发生了没有令人察觉的意外。24号囚犯依旧拥有自我意识。在之后的实验中24号囚犯拥有了“念力”的能力。但这还不足以让他成功越狱。再一次实验过程中，他用念力偷走了一个狱警的手枪，藏在了实验台下。这次的实验是使用一个外星内核利用一些装置将其能量导入实验体体内来激发其潜在能力。而24号的目标正是这个外星内核。24号一直在隐藏自己的能力，到现在为止实验人员并不知道他有任何能力。“内核”被研究人员取出，在内核被放置在充能器的瞬间，24用藏在试验台下的手枪一个又一个的击倒了在场的人员，人们惊慌失措，不知道是从哪发起的攻击。接下来，24号用枪崩掉了自己身上的束具。随着24号的牵引“内核”移动到了他的掌心。他知道这个内核的真正作用，它不是激发装置，而是一个增幅装置，在上一次实验中他就感受到了，在仅仅控制在百分之五的功率之下。这一次，他能直接感受到他强大的能量。警报拉响，实验室外的士兵严阵以待，但他并不在意，他只想着：终于可以离开这个鬼地方了。



谢谢观看

----------


## 狼王白牙

这角色不是平时画的那种帅气十足的兽人兵士，
但故事的开始好吸引咱呢。
平常就被各种实验折磨成「不成兽型」的实验体
一旦获得了只耗用5%功率的神器
接下来即使外头全是士兵又如何？
因为他是实验室中的「受害者」
即使等下会做出什么，观众心里也会认同的吧
一场暴力美学即将展开。 :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 峰峰

HI~0阿努比斯0

超有科技感的，難得是瘦壯型，還是暗瞳!!! :jcdragon-want: 
黑黑的眼睛像是壞人，還被作成實驗對象，想必心裡充滿怨恨吧?
滿喜歡這種可憐又很容易腹黑的腳色呢~

----------

